# JD 4210, ehydro, rockshaft is stuck



## Rainmaker (7 mo ago)

Hello friends, I joined up hoping to find some good technical help. My 2004 JD 4210 ehydro has rockshaft problems. I was able to force the lever forward and dropped the 3 point hitch, now it can't be moved to raise it. Also the Rate Of Drop Valve won't rotate. I found a description of a Rockshaft filter at the back of the tractor but mine doesn't have one. I have removed the seat and shroud, and cleaned up the debris. The Rate of drop knob has now broken off, will buy a new one. All help will be much appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Rainmaker, welcome to the forum.

See if you can find some of these filters on your tractor?



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/64355/referrer/search/pgId/141677301


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

When you suddenly have two hydraulic valves not working, it causes me to wonder if there is a solids buildup in the hydraulic fluid? Have you ever changed the hydraulic fluid and filter? Also, your tractor has wet brakes which may be starting to disintegrate, but to my knowledge, the problem in this case is plugged filters. Some filters have a built-in bypass when they get plugged. 

I guess I would pull the valves apart and see what's wrong with them.


----------

